

In Liberia, a Good or Very Bad Sign: Empty Hospital Beds - danieltillett
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/29/world/africa/in-liberia-a-good-or-very-bad-sign-empty-beds-.html

======
danieltillett
Really bad sign is we don’t know.

